# Gonal F and timed intercourse anyone?



## sunshine rain (May 5, 2012)

Hello ladies,

I am completely new to this forum and came across it whilst searching for others that have taken gonal F, so glad I have found you all. 

I was hoping you could help...I have been diagnosed with PCOS (finally!) and have had 4 cycles of clomid (upto 150mg) with no response. I am currently on my second cycle of gonal F, the first one I did not respond at all, my consultant had given me 75IU daily for 12 days with scans every 2 days. Now this time the doc has increased the gonal F to 300IU for 3 days from day 2, then 150IU (day 5) and then 75IU (day 6 onwards) daily after that. I had a scan on day 5, which showed an endometrial lining of 8.9mm, 2 follies at 9mm and 1 at 10mm. 

I was wondering if this is as usual regime? I know everyone is different.  I am having another scan on Tuesday, I had a baseline oestrodiol level on day 5 which was 375, apparently this is good. I have no clue to be honest. 

Please can someone advise
Thank you
SR


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Sunshine  
I can't be much help but I didn't want to read and run I'm afraid!
I would say that it sounds like a decent lining (not ever told about mine tho) and 2 follies is great news, fingers crossed the next scan will either show them ready to burst or that you've ovulated this weekend - I've not been given ANY details from my ACU so I don't know how big a folly gets before you're expected to ovulate, sorry  
I'm sure someone will be of more help but wanted to say Hi since it's your first post and it's important to know you really are not alone now you've found this site  
Good luck!!!
B xx


----------



## sunshine rain (May 5, 2012)

Thank you very much beany, I know that the minimum a lining has to be is 8mm and a minimum folly size of 15mm before a trigger shots. Ideally a follicle ruptures at 23mm so still a long way to go. Hope that gives you some info


----------

